# Woofer selenium 12pw3 que dimensiones de caja necesita?



## sergiox (Nov 26, 2008)

hola a todos!
Les comento que me quiero armar un par de bafles con un woofer selenium 12pw3 con sus respectivos medios y twiters (de marca selenium).
Me los quiero armar para mi hogar.mi pregunta es si se desempeñaran bien para este uso?.

En el caso que asi sea ,alguien me podria pasar  las medidas de las cajas y que medida de sintonia llevan?
Y en el caso que no  que tipo de woofer me recomiendan comprar?

muchas gracias!


----------



## NEO101 (Nov 27, 2008)

Si querés hacerlo muuuuuuy fácil, acá tenés unos diseños "recomendados" por el propio fabricante:

http://www.selenium.com.br/site2004/downloads/projetos/TRADICIONAIS.pdf

Por cierto, si querés echale un vistazo a mi post sobre un modelo igual pero de 10 pulgadas, a lo mejor en las respuestas encuentres algo que te interese.... (aún no hay respuestas igual).

Saludos y espero haberte sido útil!
Marcelo.


----------



## chikymaniaco (Jul 29, 2009)

esa pagina caduco, estube renegando para conseguir los planos, asi que le mande un mail a mis amigos de selenium y me respondieron, rapidamente. Exelente el servicio post venta. trate de subir el archivo pero no me deja ya que pesa mas de 1mb.  si quieren se los  paso. avisen, saludos para todos


----------



## cabeszon (Ago 2, 2009)

hola chikymaniaco me gustaria que me mandes los panos por favor  yo tambien estoy en el tema de armarme unas cajas y vi los selenium parecen buenos no se todavia por cua decidirme..te mande un msj privado con mi mail...muchas gracias


----------



## NEO101 (Ago 3, 2009)

Si alguno más lo necesita, mande MP.
Cuando tenga un rato con algún editor de .PDF , corto solo la parte de esa caja y lo subo aquí...


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 3, 2009)

chikymaniaco dijo:
			
		

> esa pagina caduco, estube renegando para conseguir los planos, asi que le mande un mail a mis amigos de selenium y me respondieron, rapidamente. Exelente el servicio post venta. trate de subir el archivo pero no me deja ya que pesa mas de 1mb.  si quieren se los  paso. avisen, saludos para todos



la solución seria subirlo a megaupload y postea el link
para que todos tengamos acceso


----------



## chikymaniaco (Ago 3, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> chikymaniaco dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si seria lo mejor, pero soy medio pelmazo para esas cosas, si alguien lo quiere subir, se lo paso.


----------



## cabeszon (Ago 3, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el archivo. aproveche y lo subi para quienes lo necesiten les dejo el link:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yhykcmvjcgg

Hasta luego!


----------



## ivanutn (Oct 23, 2009)

Este archivo capas que les puede sirvir a los que tienen parlantes Selenium. Yo tengo 2 12PW3 y arme la caja mas grande que recomienda, la de 150l y la verdad que suena muy bien. Fijense hay bastante información. Suerte


----------



## heborlan (Jul 13, 2012)

yo ya tengo unas cajas , y me gustaria ponerles los Selenium 12pw3 , aunque no se que seria adecuado para el medio de 6" y donde estaba el tweeter 1" domo , alguna sugerencia para completar las 3 vias , gracias


----------



## lucas gg (Feb 14, 2013)

cabeszon dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el archivo. aproveche y lo subi para quienes lo necesiten les dejo el link:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yhykcmvjcgg
> 
> Hasta luego!



podrias subir nuevamente el link xq esta caido ..  gracias


----------



## crown (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola leyendo sobre estos bafles recomendados para el selenium pw3 les cuento que yo arme un par de bafles de Selenium con 12 pw3 y me dió excelentes resultados hace varios años que los tengo algo asi como 4 o mas y siguen sonando como el primer dia,yo igualmente los cuido muchisimo y jamas pude quejarme de ellos.Son un sistema Full-range con divisor de Tonhalle 2 vias la gama aguda o media aguda la reproduce el tweeter ST 304 a la perfeccion es tan bueno como el woofer realmente . no pude subir las fotos pero en cuanto pueda las subo y tambien el plano que lo tengo en formato PDf y sino dejo las medidas de los mios,Saludos!!


----------

